# Routers



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

What router gives you the most range? I have a Cisco Systems N router and the Acer tablet that I have at the moment has a hard time connecting to it.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall some of Cisco's with 'corporate' type of RF power management ... but that time those ordered from the company by a company.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Try this


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

How do other WiFi devices connect? Could it be the tablet and not the router.

FWIW, I use an Apple Airport Extreme with an Airport Express in extender mode. Great coverage all over the house and yard.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Also there are range extenders and external antennas.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Try this


Tried it, the damn Acer wouldn't show the video. I listened and know how to do it. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> How do other WiFi devices connect? Could it be the tablet and not the router.
> 
> FWIW, I use an Apple Airport Extreme with an Airport Express in extender mode. Great coverage all over the house and yard.


I will go to amazon.com and search for it. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Also there are range extenders and external antennas.


I've seen what's on Amazon. Mostly NetGear stuff. And I have no idea which one works better, or how to use them.

Rich


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

This might be overkill but it will work and a a decent price. May not be a router but you get the point.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kiknwing said:


> This might be overkill but it will work and a a decent price. May not be a router but you get the point.


I can open the link, but can't access the spec sheet. Will this work with my Cisco Linksys N router? I gather it must connect to the router in some manner?

Rich


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

rich584 said:


> I can open the link, but can't access the spec sheet. Will this work with my Cisco Linksys N router? I gather it must connect to the router in some manner?
> 
> Rich


Here is the manufacturer page. Data sheet is under the download section on the left side. I don't know if it will work with your router.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kiknwing said:


> This might be overkill but it will work and a a decent price. May not be a router but you get the point.


That's what I mean ... "200mW" - yeah, 15+ Km range...
All 'normal' WiFi devices has a limit 100mW.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Enterprise devices here http://www.quatech.com/products/ext...ior 802.11 Wireless Ethernet Solutionscontent


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

Not sure if your particular Cisco is compatible but here is a way to increase signal and range using DD-WRT. I did the same with my router using Tomato....it definitely helped.

http://www.softsailor.com/how-to/64...k-signal-and-increase-range-using-dd-wrt.html


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I use the Cisco E4200 and the range is fantastic.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

VegasDen said:


> Not sure if your particular Cisco is compatible but here is a way to increase signal and range using DD-WRT. I did the same with my router using Tomato....it definitely helped.
> 
> http://www.softsailor.com/how-to/64...k-signal-and-increase-range-using-dd-wrt.html


Thanx, I'll give it a try.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mutelight said:


> I use the Cisco E4200 and the range is fantastic.


I thought the range of my present Cisco was great. Maybe I'll give that one a try, my present router is a couple years old.

Rich


----------

